# apple tv et nouvelle télécommande apple



## toomuchto (12 Janvier 2010)

hello !
savez-vous si la nouvelle télécommande apple est compatible avec l'ATV ?
sur le site il est dit : 'Compatible avec les produits Apple lancés en 2005 ou ultérieurement intégrant un récepteur infrarouge (IR)' mais il n'est pas clairement fait mention de notre boîte préférée... merci


----------



## napalmatt (13 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

J'aurai tendance à dire oui, mais sans certitude. Pour aller dans ce sens, le support Apple, datant du 25 décembre 2009 (donc après la sortie de la nouvelle télécommande), parle du *jumelage* télécommande/ATV. Par ailleurs l'ATV est dans la liste des produits concernés. Mais effectivement, ce n'est pas dit explicitement qu'il s'agit de la nouvelle télécommande.


----------

